# Trail Riding and Epilepsy



## libann (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello to all,

Just wanted to ask if anyone in the Trail Riding Forum has any information
on Trail Riding with Epilepsy. I have been riding for years with a wonderful
group and my husband who are aware of my situation. Riding is the best
therapy one could ever have. Thank you all for listening. You all have a
good day
Carol


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi, I have Epilepsy myself but mine are nocturnal Absence Seizures or Generalized Seizures. I've had them since I was 11 as a result of Bacterial Meningitis..My seizures are only triggered as I'm sleeping in the different rim cycles. I just wanted to say that I do completely understand when you say that riding is the best therapy and stress reliever. It's helped me SO much and I really think that riding has made a difference in my life and helped me overcome a lot in the past few years when I started having new and more frequent problems with my Epilepsy. I'm glad you've found a good group to ride with, especially a group so understanding and supportive. There are a ton of people out there that just don't get it and can't understand how much of a toll it is to have a seizure and then keep functioning everyday. Anyway, keep it up! It's the best medicine.


----------



## libann (Mar 12, 2007)

*DrumRunner*

Thank you so much for getting back to me. I've had seizures since I was 2yrs. with a rare disease. There's times I feel down, but when I on get on
Wrangler my little Paint, I feel so much better. I think they also feel your emotions and understand. Sharing this topic made me feel I'm not alone.
Thank you once again.
Carol


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm epileptic as well and go out with friends and take my dog with me on trails. He's a seizure dog and will allert my horse and myself so I can get down. I have pretty serious seizures because of head trauma as a child. I've been told by numerous neurologists that I shouldn't ride but I take a lot of care to ensure that everyone I ride with knows, and haven't had any serious issues or falls since my dog started going out with me. I worry more about having a seizure when I'm doing ring work than out on a trail because my dog is usually in the pen when I ride at the barn. But my horse is starting to recognize some of the signs and will brace himself and try his best to keep me from falling.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

All neurologists think that people shouldn't ride. You have to ignore them.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Celeste that's not true, 95% of all neurologists I've talked to have said that riding can be a good way to cope with epilepsy. Because epilepsy is a neurological disorder it can spring from the back to the brain. Riding moves your back and develops that sense of coordination that some seizure patients may lack.. It's just like other people with disabilities are riding...It can be a great healer. I've spent time as a Epilepsy Advocate and going from the different centers and hospitals talking to the families involving seizures and really getting to know those families.. and you can't just ignore your neurologist.. They are a very big part in your epilepsy and you wouldn't get very far without them. If you don't like on opinion, just like with vets, get another opinion..

Outside of horses I also clog, I've danced all of my life.. I compete in dance competitions and pageants with my dancing. I go talk to the families and really try to get it across that people with epilepsy can do those things and can cope with their seizure without giving up everything.. 

This is at the Child Epilepsy Center in Augusta, Georgia.. I had been in that little girl's position two weeks before. I had gone through a sleep study where they took me off of all of my medication when I got there and I had to have seizures everyday for a week. I was hooked up to all sorts of stuff that read absolutely everything going on in my head.. It sucked.. I went back to go talk to the children and their families there after I have time to rest at home after that whole ordeal..


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am glad that your doctors are open minded. 
That is great that you spent time with that little kid.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

It's awesome being able to spend time with them, they can teach you a lot and some of their stories will just make your jaw drop.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I completely understand the concerns of my neurologist. I have multiple seizures a week some as bad as grand mal so we compromised with the dog. I work with a therapy group a few times a month to help others with epilepsy learn to ride and gain confidence. Having a support system and people who understand means I can keep riding, which makes me a very happy person.


----------

